# FET Jan/Feb 19



## Emmy Wemmy (Aug 13, 2018)

Hi all

This is a thread for anyone having a FET in Jan/Feb. 

We had our first fresh ICSI cycle in July/August which resulted in a chemical. Fortunately we have 5 frozen blastos and will be doing a FET in January (the earliest date available at our clinic). I'm currently on the pill which I have to stop on 3rd November, then take again 11th Nov - 1st Dec and 9th Dec - 9th Jan. My first provisional scan is on the 14th Jan with FET taking place w/c 28th Jan. I don't have my protocol yet.

I look forward to talking to others who are doing a FET around the same time as me. Fingers crossed for BFPs!


----------



## Emmy Wemmy (Aug 13, 2018)

Just an update to say I have my protocol now. I start Buserelin injections on the 10th Jan (1 day after taking my last contraceptive pill). My first scan is on the 14th Jan and if all is well I then start taking 3 x 2mg Climaval/Progynova tablets a day. Next scan is the 22nd Jan and at some point they will tell me to increase to 4 tablets a day. Transfer should be 28th Jan. Feels so far away but also so close. I'm pleased to have my protocol as I now know what to expect.


----------



## summerstar87 (Dec 10, 2011)

Hi Emmy! You're not alone, we're also planning a FET for January!

We just have the one blastocyst frozen so praying it survives the thaw. As you will see from my signature we have a lovely little boy from a FET so fingers crossed we can do it again.

Ours will be a natural FET hopefully getting started mid Jan with transfer hopefully early Feb.

Hope you're managing to survive the wait, we're just trying to keep busy with lots of festiveness!


----------



## Emmy Wemmy (Aug 13, 2018)

Hi Summerstar

It's good to hear from someone else with similar dates to me. It's really positive that a FET has worked for you before, fingers crossed your blastocyst will survive the thaw and give you a sibling for your son! 

This is my favourite time of year and I'm keeping busy so the time is going fairly quickly. You must be keeping busy with a little one, especially at this time of year. It'll soon be January!


----------



## Sibbybb (Nov 18, 2018)

Hi 👋 

My wife and I have just had our treatment for FET cancelled (issue with the DS) the consultant said it may be 3-4 month wait but I’m hoping we will be ready to go again in Jan FEb time 
I was kn week 3 was taking Synarel and progynova. Feeling a little deflated tbh but I guess we will have a busy 2019 to look forward to. 
Good luck to u all xx 
I am excited x


----------



## Emmy Wemmy (Aug 13, 2018)

Hi Sibby

That's a shame your treatment was cancelled, fingers crossed you'll be good to go soon. Good luck. It's scary but exciting isn't it. I feel like I'm wishing my life away but I just want to get on with it!


----------



## Sibbybb (Nov 18, 2018)

Hi Emmy wemmy

Thank you, apart from silently going crazy I also am wishing the time away. We have a 4 year old little boy who is anticipating Christmas and Santa lol so we have a lot to be busy with. Like you I also love this time of year my favourite. Our transfer should have been Thursday coming so I’m hoping that when we get past that date things will start to settle down.....it’s very hard though 😏 
To make things worse I took another period on Wednesday, a breakthrough bleed I presume but it was a little reminder of what hasn’t happened. 
It is very exciting though I just hope all the tesuslts from the donor sperm come back ok otherwise we will have another wait on our hands. 
Do you have a date yet for ur transfer?


----------



## Minimee (Sep 24, 2013)

Hi Ladies,

I’m so so excited, I got my period back tonight  it’s been just over 11 months since my 2nd icsi baby was born.  She was from our 3rd fresh cycle which also gave us our first ever frostie.  After icsi baby 1 AF was back after 6 months, I have been patiently waiting for my body to be ready to go again.

I’ll be contacting the clinic next week to find out what we need to do & can hopefully transfer in Jan or Feb.  I hope to do an natural FET.

Good luck xx


----------



## Emmy Wemmy (Aug 13, 2018)

Sibby - it's lovely that you have a little one, he must make this time of year even more enjoyable. I hope things start to settle down for you after Thursday and that the donor sperm results come back fine. My transfer is scheduled to take place on or around the 28th January. It has just occurred to me that now we're in December I can say my treatment is next month, which doesn't seem so far away!

Minemee - welcome, how exciting that AF has arrived, hopefully you'll be able to do a FET soon. Good luck. It's great thst ICSI has worked twice for you, hopefully the FET will be just as successful.


----------



## Everythingcrossed42 (Nov 30, 2018)

Hi all 
Just going through my first ivf cycle after 2 miscarriages through natural pregnancy. Due to my age and history and recommendation from the consultant, we decided to do PGS, we managed to get 4 good blastocysts that are now in the freezer, whilst we await the results. Apparently they can take anything from 2 to 4 weeks to come back, we have just reached week 1. 
Fingers crossed that we get good results from the screening, if so we will then be progressing to FET towards end of Jan. So it looks like we could be on similar transfer dates. It's all such a waiting game, with so many hurdles to get through isn't it. Xmas is a good distraction but equally a challenge as I'm trying to stay on a reasonably healthy regime. 
Well just wanted to drop in and say hi for now, good luck to us all and will keep you posted on our results.


----------



## Emmy Wemmy (Aug 13, 2018)

Hi Everythingcrossed 42

Sorry to hear about your miscarriages. I hope you're not waiting too long for the PGS results and that the results are good. You're right about it being a waiting game. Like you I'm trying to keep to a healthy regime but that's particularly difficult at this time of year. Good luck and fingers crossed you'll be good to go for a FET in January.


----------



## Hopeful_10 (Jan 20, 2018)

Hi ladies, 
I wonder if I could join you. Had first fresh cycle in July. Had PGD and PGS on our embryos. Got two healthy blastocysts frozen. Was preparing for first FET but this was cancelled a week ago due to thin lining (6.9mm). Clinic want me on HRT for a couple of months to try to thicken lining. Just finished a week of progesterone pessaries. Will start the HRT when bleed starts. Awaiting protocol to be clear about what we’re doing and to work out when transfer may be - could be February or March depending on how it works so may have to change board but I’d love the company if you would have me. 

EmmyWemmy - sorry to hear your fresh cycle wasn’t successful. It’s good you’ve got a batch of embies on ice though. Sounds like you’ll be starting soon enough. 

SummerStar87 - lovely to hear about your little boy. Hoping you will have success in the cycle and will be able to get a sibling for him. 

SibbyBB - we’ve just had a cycle cancelled too. It certainly knocks you back and takes some getting your head around it. Hoping you’ll be able to move forward soon. 

Minimee- it’s amazing to hear about your two ICSI miracles. Hoping this cycle will be a success for you too xx

Everythingcrossed42 - I can sympathise about hat wait for PGS results. Hoping you can keep busy and that the results are good xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Emmy Wemmy (Aug 13, 2018)

Hi Hopeful, you're more than welcome to join us  Sorry to hear your FET was cancelled, hopefully the HRT will thicken it nicely and you'll be able to reschedule soon. It's positive that you have 2 healthy blastocysts, I have 5 but none of those have been tested. Will you be having both put back or just the 1?


----------



## Hopeful_10 (Jan 20, 2018)

Hi EmmyWemmy - we’re only allowed to put one embryo back at a time as we’re having NHS funded treatment. Hoping lining will respond to the HRT as my lining got to 8.4mm before egg collection. First day off all drugs today. Not yet received protocol but think I’ll phone clinic again tomorrow. I’m keen to know what to take so I can get started as soon as possible when a bleed starts. I was told it will be progynova (got some left) and adding in provera (need these delivering after protocol arrives) and I will also be on baby aspirin (bought some at the chemist). I was told a bleed could start in a few days or in a few weeks. Most likely for me it will be the latter. 

Are you enjoying preparing for Christmas? I’ve been off the last two days and will be off next week. We had taken time off for after transfer. So thought we should use the time to enjoy preparing for Christmas. Struggling a little with inspiration for present shopping. I think I might just be a bit tired and run down. Hoping I’ll pick up over the next few days xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Emmy Wemmy (Aug 13, 2018)

I'm also having NHS funded treatment, where I live your entitled to 1 fresh cycle but if you get any frosties then they will fund 1 FET as well. They would only put 1 back on our fresh cycle but said if we ended up doing a FET we could discuss the possibility of putting back 2. I only want 1 put back though as the thought of a twin pregnancy terrifies me. 

I hope you get your protocol soon. Did you phone the clinic? I've completed all my Christmas shopping but I'm also feeling tired and run down, on my days off I always nap and I don't have much motivation for anything. I think I'm fed up of waiting, my fresh cycle was in July so I'll have been waiting 6 months by the time my transfer date arrives which seems such a long time. I hope you pick up over the next few days, it's normal to feel down after what you've been through, maybe doing some shopping may help you to feel better.


----------



## Hopeful_10 (Jan 20, 2018)

Hi EmmyWemmy - I phoned the clinic on Saturday to discuss the protocol. I’m glad I did as miraculously I’ve started bleeding today so straight back into HRT and aspirin. Well done on getting your Christmas shopping done. Sounds like you need to rest and re-cooperate too. You have certainly been waiting a while since your fresh cycle. I find the waiting very hard. 

How are the rest of you? Hope you’re all doing ok x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Everythingcrossed42 (Nov 30, 2018)

Hi all I’m responding on my phone so can’t do full personal messages right now. Hope you are all doing ok and sorry for those who had their treatments/transfers cancelled. Just a quick update we have still not had our results so still a waiting game for now. 
I will log on and do a proper message later. 
Good luck


----------



## Emmy Wemmy (Aug 13, 2018)

Hopeful - that's great news. 

Everythingcrossed - hope you're not waiting too much longer.


----------



## Hopeful_10 (Jan 20, 2018)

Everythingcrossed42 - hoping you are managing to keep yourself busy with Christmas prep until your results are through. Hopefully not too long left to wait now. 

Emmy Wemmy - hope you’re picking up and not feeling as run down. Hope you’re doing ok on the pill. 

AFM - I had a couple of really wobbly days emotionally and felt terrible and not at all like myself. It was really horrible. I’m hoping it’s passed. It may have been to do with going from the estrogen straight onto progesterone then pretty much straight back to estrogen as I started bleeding. Feeling a bit nauseous at times too. Had to chase up my clinic a fair bit to get protocol and then they told us some of the drugs would not be funded by the NHS. Managed to get a prescription through which I need to take to the pharmacy today. Luckily I don’t think it will cost that much. Got a mountain of Christmas prep still to do and still struggling to feel that festive or motivated. 

Hope the rest of you are doing ok x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Emmy Wemmy (Aug 13, 2018)

Hopeful - I really hope you're starting to feel better   Did they say why some of the drugs aren't funded? I assumed they all were when having treatment on the NHS. Hope it didn't cost you too much. I really hope you find some motivation soon, when I had my chemical pregnancy I felt the worse I've felt in my life, I'd lay for days on the sofa barely eating with no energy just crying periodically it was awful. Then after a few days I thought to myself I've got to snap out of this and I forced myself to try to get back to some normality. It was tough but I felt so much better when I started doing normal things again. I hope you have a good support network around you although I don't think anybody else can truly understand how you feel. 

AFM - I feel OK but for the past 2 weeks I've had a sore throat and blocked nose, it feels like a cold is on its way but not a proper cold it's like my body is fighting it enough to stop a full blown cold but not enough to fight it off completely. I only have a week left at work and then I'm off for 2 weeks so I'm very much looking forward to that


----------



## Hopeful_10 (Jan 20, 2018)

Emmy Wemmy - we are having a couple of months of extra estrogen to try to build the lining so I’m not sure it’s counted in the same way as part of our IVF cycle which is why they are saying some of the drugs aren’t included. We’ve managed to get them at Asda and luckily they weren’t much. I’m not surprised your motivation was lacking after your chemical pregnancy. That much have been so hard. You did very well to pull yourself around after that. It’s good your have some time off coming up especially with you being run down. Hopefully you will be able to do what you need to get back to full health again soon. 

AFM - my emotions seem to have settled down to what they were. I was feeling nauseous for a few days. Turns out I have a UTI. Just what I needed but it probably explains a few things. In terms of support, my hubby has been absolutely amazing. Although we have told family and a couple of friends that we are having IVF, we are not telling them the ins and out of what is happening or where we are up to as I feel like it’s hard enough to manage my own emotions about this without having to deal with theirs too. 

Hello to the rest of you x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Emmy Wemmy (Aug 13, 2018)

Hopeful - ah I see, that makes sense I suppose, glad you were able to get them at Asda. Really glad your emotions have settled down. We've told parents and a couple of friends about treatment but I found it really stressful during our fresh cycle having to update them on everything and I snapped at them a few times during the 2ww. We've decided this time not to tell them when we're having treatment and it feels much less stressful this way.

Hope everyone else is doing OK.


----------



## Hopeful_10 (Jan 20, 2018)

EmmyWemmy - I think I would find it hard needing to keep family and friends updated and being asked a lot of questions about what is happening with treatment. I’m not surprised you snapped a couple of times. It will have been with all the pressure and your own emotions! I have also thought that not telling people is a bit lonely and lacking in support at times but I think it’s my preference. The support on here helps. Bet you can’t wait for your Christmas break. Do you finish on Friday? Your FET will come around soon after Christmas x

AFM - Had nausea for about a week now. I was hoping it was part of the UTI but although I think it has been a bit better, it is still there. Hoping it’s not linked with the hormones and going to stay for much longer. I’m sick of feeling sick! I was back at work today but just in tomorrow then off for Christmas! Still got Christmas shopping to finish but we are getting there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Emmy Wemmy (Aug 13, 2018)

Hopeful - it's stressful enough without having other people stressing about it as well. My mum wasn't sleeping bless her, my sister means well but she kept asking how I was feeling etc. They know we have 5 embryos left and they know we're booked in for a FET they just don't know the dates and fortunately they understand our decision to keep it to ourselves this time so they don't ask now. Is that you finished for Christmas now? I have two days left, still have this lingering cold but apart from that I'm OK. Nausea sucks, I hope you start to feel better soon. Hope you get your Christmas shopping finished without too much stress, I hate the crowds this time of year!


----------



## Everythingcrossed42 (Nov 30, 2018)

Hi all
We got our PGS results today and I had a bad feeling and was right. Of the 4 tested, 3 were abnormal and 1 was mosaic but with high chance of being abnormal, so advice is not to transfer it. Consultant also said given my history of miscarriage and these latest results we need to have a think about whether we continue trying. Always the option of donor eggs but such a big decision. We will take a break now over Xmas and get our heads around this latest disappointment and think about next steps in the New Year. 

I just wanted to wish you all the best of luck for your future transfers and I have everything crossed for you all.


----------



## Emmy Wemmy (Aug 13, 2018)

I'm so sorry Everythingcrossed   It's so unfair but have a really good long think about next steps and don't rush into making a decision. Try to enjoy the Christmas Break and see how you're both feeling in the New Year xx


----------



## BouncingHappy (May 12, 2018)

Hi Ladies,

Hope it's ok if i join?

Me:33, hubby 38. No real fertility issues, though I did have a 5cm fibroid removed earlier in the year.

Doing PGD/IVF as we're both carriers with 25% chance of passing the condition on. 

Was meant to start cycling (short protocol) in November but a cyst was found at baseline scan so was put on Norethisterone for 30days to wait for it to disappear.

Had my baseline scan today after completing Norethisterone and cyst is gone so will start injections (Fostimonn and Meriofert) tomorrow.

Wasn't sure which board to join but figured this may be best as FET is planned for february and EC should be 1st week in Jan

@Everythingcrossed42, I'm sorry to hear your news, hope you have a good break over Christmas.

@Hopeful_10 and EmmyWemmy, definitely already feeling very emotional and not even started injections yet!! I'm blaming 30 days on Norethisterone (Progesterone).
I've only told my sisters and one friend, so not too many people I can share how i feel with. It's been a long road since referral in January this year, since then I've had hormones to shrink the fibroid, fibroid removal and a hysterescopy on Monday to be sure there's no scarring (thankfully there isn't).

Hope everyone is looking forward to a bit of a break over the holidays xx


----------



## Hopeful_10 (Jan 20, 2018)

EverythingCrossed - sorry to hear your PGS results were not more positive. It sounds like this probably saved you from having to experience further miscarriages/ embryos that did not stick or develop. It sounds like there will be a lot for you to think about. It’s good that you are taking a break over Christmas before thinking about how you want to proceed. 

Journey2Mumhood - welcome to this board. Hoping the down regging is going ok. Hoping the progesterone doesn’t mess up my emotions even more! For most of us, not that many people in real life know what we’re going through but we’re all here to support each other. 

EmmyWemmy - hoping you can get that cold shifted now you’re finished for Christmas x

AFM - the sickness seems to have subsided over the last week thank goodness. Added in the Provera yesterday so hoping body responds ok. Pretty much all sorted for Christmas so just hoping to be able to relax and enjoy now.

Wishing you all a merry Christmas x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Emmy Wemmy (Aug 13, 2018)

Journey2mumhood - welcome. Hope you're getting on OK with the injections. It sounds like you've had a pretty rough year of treatment, fingers crossed your FET goes smoothly.

Hopeful - glad the sickness subsided and I hope your getting on OK with the Provera.

I hope everyone had a lovely Christmas.


----------



## Hopeful_10 (Jan 20, 2018)

EmmyWemmy - hope you’ve had a lovely Christmas! Hopefully it’s helping to pass the time until your scan. 

Journwy2Mumhood - nice to have another PGDer cycling at similar time. How’s the stimming going?  

AFM - managing time with the Provera. Boobs are a bit sore but the sickness has gone. I come off all meds in a few days then need to await a bleed. I need to take the same medication next month but have a scan after a few weeks to see how my lining is responding. Need to get back on it with my diet and get going with the exercise again after Christmas indulgence. 

Hoping Christmas has been a nice distraction from the stress of treatment for you all x



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BouncingHappy (May 12, 2018)

Hi Ladies

Hope everyone had a great Christmas!

Thanks for the welcome, EmmyWemmy and Hopeful. 

@Hopeful, glad ur feeling better.

How's everyone one else doing?

AFM: Stimming is going ok. The injections don't really hurt but I'm very bloated and uncomfortable. I'm trying to rest and drink loads of water and eat protein. 

I had my day 6 scan this morning, it showed  saw almost 30 follicles though quite a few are below 10mm.

Hoping for a good number as need to do PGD on them before FET.

Hope everyone is looking forward to the new year xx


----------



## Hopeful_10 (Jan 20, 2018)

Journey2Mumhood - sounds like you’re doing really well. No wonder you’re feeling bloated! That’s fab numbers. I completely understand the extra stress that PGD puts on numbers. Are you having another scan soon? 

Last day of meds for me today then a little break. Not sure if it will be for just a few days or a few weeks. We’ll see xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karleigh (Sep 7, 2018)

Hi all,
Hope you all had a lovely Xmas.
Please may I join your thread? I have my first ICSI in Oct which ended in a chemical in Nov. I was heart broken.
We have been told we can do a natural FET in Jan which I'm pleased we don't have to wait months for and with Xmas it's all gone so fast! It works out the actually transfer will take place in Feb. This is our only frostie and the last NHS chance so after this we will need to self fund. Praying it survives the thaw!
I'm pleased there are others going on a similar journey to me, let's hope 2019 is the year for us all


----------



## Hopeful_10 (Jan 20, 2018)

Welcome Karleigh. Good to have you join us. Sorry to hear about your disappointment following your first cycle. Hoping this cycle works for you. How does a natural FET work? 

Journey2Mumhood - hoping you are coping ok with the stimming. Have you had egg collection yet? How’s it going? 

EmmyWemmy - Won’t be too long until you can stop the pill. I need to try to arrange a scan for the same day as you.

AFM - after two days without medication, a bleed started yesterday so I’m back on estrogen and aspirin. Need to arrange a scan on 14/1 to see what’s happening with my lining. If it’s thicker, I’ll then start preparing again for a FET. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrsbura (Sep 16, 2016)

Hi Ladies! Please can I join you? I'm currently taking my estrogen tablets ready for a FET later this month. This will be my 5th embryo transfer so I feel a bit of an old hand with this process. We are transferring two this time as we have 5 frozen blastocysts in storage.

Lining scan is on Friday 11th January, and then hopefully transfer will be the following week. My lining is notoriously tricky and only just manages to get to the dreaded 7mm so that's always my set back.

I hope everyone had a fantastic Christmas and that 2019 brings us all our hopes and dreams. 
xxxx


----------



## Emmy Wemmy (Aug 13, 2018)

Hopeful - I had a lovely Christmas thanks, hope you did too. Hope you've managed to arrange your scan. Fingers crossed your lining will be nice and thick. I have 6 pills left to take and then I'll start injecting buserelin. I'm abit nervous because my partner did all my injections for me during our fresh cycle as I'm a wimp when it comes to needles, but he is going away for a few days due to work commitments so I'll have to do my own injections. I'm sure I'll be fine though, it's just something I'll have to get on with! 

Journey2mumhood - wow that's a huge amount of follicles. Hope they can get a good amount for testing.

Karleigh - welcome. Sorry to hear about your chemical, it's devastating isn't it   fingers crossed for a successful FET. This is also my last chance on the NHS but we've managed to save up enough to fund another FET if this one is unsuccessful...hopefully we won't need too...trying to be optimistic. 

Mrsbura - welcome. Fingers crossed your lining will thicken up nicely.

Happy New Year to all. Let's hope 2019 brings us what we hope for.


----------



## BouncingHappy (May 12, 2018)

Welcome Karleigh, sorry to hear about your loss. Fingers crossed for this cycle.

Mrsbura, welcome. I'm sure you can't wait until your scan on the 11th.

@Emmy Wemmy, sorry to hear your partner is going away but I'm sure you've got this!

@Hopeful- is your scan all set up? FX your lining is nice and thick

AFM: Had egg retrieval this morning and they got 20 eggs so i'm really pleased with that. My dosage was increased mid cycle and i stimmed one extra days, but seems that did the trick. I woke up this morning in so much pain, guessing it may be all the follicles!
I should get a call tomorrow saying how many fertilised, really hoping its a good number as I know not all will get to blastocyst and need a good number to test.


----------



## Hopeful_10 (Jan 20, 2018)

Journey2Mumhood - that’s a great number of eggs! Hope you hear today that a good number fertilise too.  Hope you’re not too sore. Have you got some time off over the weekend to rest and recover. Make sure you’re drinking plenty x

Emmy Wemmy - You’re start is coming fast now. It’s a shame your hubby will be away. Mine has done all my injections. That’s enough of a struggle for me and really don’t think I could them myself and think I’d have to got someone else to do it if my hubby couldn’t. It is very tying though. Hoping you can get the hang of injecting yourself. You’ve got this! 

Mrsbura - Welcome! Happy to have you with us and sounds like you’ll be able to advise us all. You’ve got a good number of embryos frozen. Which and how much estrogen are you on and how are you finding it? I’m doing a couple of months of extra estrogen to try to thicken my lining as my transfer was cancelled as it wasn’t thick enough. It got to 6.9mm but we have PGD tested embryos so didn’t want to transfer into poor conditions. Do you do anything else to try to help thicken your lining up? Hoping your scan shows a super cosy lining on Friday. 

Karleigh - how are you doing? 

AFM - nothing much to report. Need to call on Monday to arrange our scan as we have them done locally as we live a long way from our clinic. Was waiting for our clinic to get the details across to where we go for scans. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrsbura (Sep 16, 2016)

Hi hopeful! I’m on elleste solo tablets; 8mg day 1-5, 10 mg day 6-9 and then 12mg from day 10 onwards. After my scan I’ll know whether this is enough! Before I was on half the doses and ended up adding about 3 patches at the same time, but I find the tablets much easier. 

They make me feel a little nauseous and have played havoc with my toilet trips haha - the things we have to endure!

Hope everyone has had a lovely weekend - will send some personals tonight but just popped quickly on my phone 🙂


----------



## Mrsbura (Sep 16, 2016)

Journey - did you get the call? How many fertilised? 20 is such a good number to start with, hopefully you've got some good embryos on the go now.

Emmy - have you started your injections yet? I find it easier doing my own as I'm more in control. I didn't let my partner anywhere near me with a needle haha!

Karleigh - Good luck with your natural FET. What does that involve? I've heard a few people do it, but never known the details. 

Hope everyone is ok, and not too blue on this Monday.

x


----------



## Emmy Wemmy (Aug 13, 2018)

Journey2mumhood - what a great number of eggs! I'm not surprised you woke up in pain, I hope you're feeling better now. I hope a good amount fertilised?

Hopeful - hope you're doing OK and managed to book your scan. 

Mrsbura - hope you're not feeling too nausueus. I start my injections on Thursday. You sound much braver than me but I'm sure I'll be fine, I'll have to be!


----------



## summerstar87 (Dec 10, 2011)

Hi again ladies, hope you all had a lovely Christmas and New Year.  Finger crossed 2019 is a good baby filled year!

Journey2mumhood – wow, that’s a great number!  Any updates on those lovely embryos?
Mrsbura – how exciting to be having 2 blasts back.  Hope all goes well at your scan on Friday.
Hopeful_10 – hope arranging your scan went well, fingers crossed for a nice juicy lining this time round.
Emmy – have you started the injections yet?  I’m sure you’ll be fine with them, just take a deep breath first and go for it.  Don’t think I could handle letting my partner do it, I’d rather be the one in control!
Karleigh – sorry to hear about your chemical.  We’re also having a natural FET and only have the one frostie so very similar in that respect!

So I’m currently expecting  AF at some point this weekend then we’ll be good to go.  Natural FET’s sound so much easier than what some of you guys are having to go through.  Mine generally start with period starting then up to the clinic on day 2 to make sure everything is good to start then back on day 10 to check if I’m nearing ovulation and if not another scan 2 days later.  When I’m ready to OV it’s a trigger shot that evening then back for transfer when the dates line up.  So no drugs other than the trigger shot so hopefully a nice calm simple cycle.  Praying this little embie survives the thaw!


----------



## Hopeful_10 (Jan 20, 2018)

MrsBura - so it’s not just me who had nausea with estrogen then? Lol about the toileting. I seem to be managing better now. It’s reassuring to hear there are other options including patches I could try if what I’m on doesn’t do the job. 

Emmy Wemmy - hope you’re doing ok x

SummerStar87 - hope the natural FET is as relaxing as it sounds for you. 

AFM - not much to report. Scan booked for Monday to see what’s happening with lining. If all is well, will start down-regging for long protocol FET from there. Received FET protocol and need to arrange for drugs to be arranged. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Emmy Wemmy (Aug 13, 2018)

Summerstar - not long now then and you should be good to go! How are you feeling about it?

Hopeful - I hope all goes well at your scan. How are you feeling?

AFM after months of waiting it feels great that I start the buserelin injections tomorrow. I've been told to inject in the morning so I'll be doing it early in the morning before I go to work. This means no lie ins for me over the weekend as I think you're supposed to inject at the same time each day, so I would prefer to inject in the evening, but nevermind! I've been practising on a cushion lol.


----------



## GED001 (Jun 11, 2018)

Hi everyone

Hope you don't mind me joining 

Im due to start my protocol next Friday for our FET. We had an unplanned "freeze all" for our first round of ICSI in November as I developed OHSS. Fully recovered now so keeping everything crossed for our little embryo (we only had 1 good enough to freeze but 5 made it to blastocyst stage in total)

If any of you lovely ladies have had a FET before, how does it compare with fresh? I did short protocol so only had 11 days worth of injections but it was quite an intense regime and obviously with OHSS I felt very poorly. The nurses have assured me that although my protol for the FET is a lot longer (6 weeks from day 1 to transfer I think) its a lot less full on due to it being mainly tablets rather than injections. 

Keeping everything crossed for all of you in your cycles, the ladies on my last cycle buddies thread showed me how much support there is out there even from people you have never met.

xxxx


----------



## summerstar87 (Dec 10, 2011)

Hopeful10 - wouldn't call it relaxing but I know what you mean!  Hope scan goes well on Monday and you're ready to go.

Emmy - the morning injections are worse than evening in that respect!  At least you can get them out of the way first thing rather than worrying about it all day though.  I'm not feeling too bad thank you, just a bit nervous that the whole cycle pins on one embryo surviving the thaw.  

Ged001 - welcome to the group!  I'm afraid I can't help you because we're having a natural FET so that's a bit different to yours.  Sorry about the freeze all, we had one in 2013 and it's such a disappointment after all those weeks of scans and injections isn't it?  Obviously ours worked out for the best though as out little boy was from that frozen batch, fingers crossed you get the same outcome.

xxx


----------



## Hopeful_10 (Jan 20, 2018)

Emmy Wemmy - thanks. I’m feeling ok with nervous about what the scan will show and whether the lining will be thicker and we will be able to proceed. Hope your injection went ok this morning and that the practice paid off. What a way to start the day! I have to get up early to take my first dose of estrogen and it makes you tired! 

GED001 - welcome. Sorry you had to postpone your transfer because of OHSS. Good that you’re better and ready to proceed now. No advice as this will be our first FET after PGD testing. Hoping we get there this time as my lining wasn’t thick enough last time so had to cancel. 

SummerStar87 - thanks. Ok maybe not ‘relaxing’ but like your said - nice calm and simple! Let’s face it no part of this treatment is relaxing and we’re always waiting for or worrying about something! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrsbura (Sep 16, 2016)

Hi Ladies!

GED - I feel like a bit of a seasoned pro with transfers now. FETs are SO much easier, so much so that I wish you did more in them. Compared to a short protocol where it goes so fast but you are always doing something (scans etc), frozen protocols feel like you are left a lone so much with nothing to do and just small amounts of drugs to take. It's so much less stress on the body, you might not feel very different at all. I guess this will be a good thing for you as you shouldn't feel poorly at all

Hopeful - Hope your scan goes ok on Monday!

Summer - your natural FET sounds so simple! Where are you in your cycle now?

Emmy - how did your first injection go?


AFM, I had my lining scan today. I'm on day 11 of Estrogen, my (****ty) lining was still only 6mm despite being on 12mg of estrogen. We've decided to add in patches over the weekend and I am going for another scan on Monday to see if I can get it to the magic (and mostly illusive for me) 7mm. The nurse had a word with my lovely Dr and he said that if we don't quite make it to 7mm he might still consider transferring our frozen embryos; I can never seem to get it very thick, but I do have quiet ovaries and a very clear triple lining so he said that this is positive, we will see.

I'm off to London (from south wales) for the weekend so at least I should be distracted for a couple of days.

Do any of you have anything nice planned for the weekend?

xxxx


----------



## Emmy Wemmy (Aug 13, 2018)

GED - welcome. Sorry to hear about your OHSS, fingers crossed for a smooth and successful FET. This is my first FET and I've only just started the meds so there's not much yet to compare to a fresh cycle, but I do feel a lot more relaxed this time.

Summerstar - Fingers crossed for the thaw, the odds are on your side as the vast majority do survive, but you're bound to feel nervous about it.

Hopeful - I'm also nervous about my scan on Monday, hopefully it will be good news for both of us.

Mrsbura - have a lovely weekend in London, what a great distraction. I hope the patches do the trick.

AFM - after a few attempts of stabbing myself with the needle then quickly pulling it out I managed to do the injection yesterday and had no problems doing it this morning. I feel like I'm having hot flushes but it's probably me imagining it. Baseline scan on Monday then hopefully starting estrogen.

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend. I'm on my own this weekend so planning a boxset binge, any recommendations?


----------



## summerstar87 (Dec 10, 2011)

Emmy - well done on the stabbing, no stopping you now!  As for box sets I used to love binge watching Bones and for comedy I don't think you can beat Modern Family.  What are you generally into watching?


Mrsbura - enjoy London.  Nearly there with the lining, hope the patches do the job over the weekend.  Only exciting thing planned here is my day 2 scan in the morning!  Aunt flo has arrived so ready to get going.  Tomorrow should just be a quick check that lining is coming away nicely and no cysts etc.

Hopeful_10 - aren't we just, it's always something!  

xxx


----------



## Emmy Wemmy (Aug 13, 2018)

Summerstar - thanks for the suggestions, Bones looks like my sort of thing but there are too many to watch in one weekend. I ended up watching all 6 episodes of Liar yesterday which was quite good. Today I'm going to read my book rather than watch TV.

Does anybody know if you're supposed to have a bleed before your baseline scan? My last bleed was early December, I've been on the pill and took my last one on Wednesday then started buserelin on Thursday. I normally have a withdrawal bleed 4-5 days after stopping the pill and no bleed so far. My scan is at 9:00 tomorrow and now I'm worrying that I need to have started bleeding by then.


----------



## Emmy Wemmy (Aug 13, 2018)

Hi LittleSt4r. It sounds like you've had a rollercoaster of ups and downs. It's great that you already have two DDs   Try to think positively, sometimes the one you least expect is the one that sticks. Fingers crossed for a successful thaw and a BFP! 

Fortunately I've started bleeding. Not pleasant for the person scanning me tomorrow but I doubt they take any notice of these things. I'm on day 4 of buserelin injections and should be starting progynova tomorrow if all is well at the scan.


----------



## Emmy Wemmy (Aug 13, 2018)

That's true LittleSt4r. At the clinic today they said they wanted me to start bleeding over the weekend so all is good.

Hopeful - how was your scan today? 

I had my scan this morning, my lining is under 1mm and I have only a very small number of tiny follicles on each ovary which is what they were hoping to see. I was initially advised to start taking progynova 3x daily today and increase to 4x daily after 7 days, however a short while after leaving the clinic they phoned to say I need to start 4x daily today. Not sure why it changed but I'll ask at my next scan on the 22nd. All being well transfer will be w/c 28th January.

Hope everyone else is doing OK.


----------



## SunnyD17 (May 7, 2017)

Hi Ladies 

I hope you don't mind me joining this thread. I am due to have my FET w/c 28th Jan, following a failed ICSI cycle last year. I have done a FET in the past, but unfortunately that resulted in BFN as well, however I am forever hopeful  
I had my baseline scan done a few days ago, and everything was fine so I am now taking 3 Progynova pills a day, buserlin and also Clexane? I'm wondering if anyone else has had the joy of injecting Clexane, and any tips to stop it stinging would be very welcome? 

Hope you all have a fab evening 

x


----------



## BEmama (Jun 24, 2018)

Hello everyone,

I am happy to say that I can now officially join you on this thread!  

I had my first IVF cycle in December, got OHSS and had to do a freeze all. We now have 8 frozen embryos. They wanted me to recover a bit first before attempting a FET, but I had a treatment appointment and scan yesterday and was given the green light to go ahead! After the delay from the OHSS I feel more than ready to start again. Right now I am on Provera, then a period, then I will have a scan early February and if all goes well a FET around 11/02.  

SunnyD17 - Clexane is the worst! I found that with my other injections I would inject slow and careful, but with the Clexane fast is the way to go! That really helped to take the sting out for me, by the time it really starts hurting it's already over.


----------



## summerstar87 (Dec 10, 2011)

BEmama - hiya! 8 frozen embryos is such a good number! What stage are they at?

SunnyD17 - welcome to the group!  Afraid I've never done Clexane so I can't help you on that one.

Emmy - glad all went ok at your scan. 

LittleST4R - congrats on your 2 lovely girls! 5 is still an excellent number, you might be surprised at how well they do after thawing.

Mrsbura - how was London and your scan yesterday?

Hopeful_10 - how did your scan go?

AFM had my baseline scan on Saturday and all looked good. Back on Monday 21st to see if I'm ready for ovulation with transfer then around the 28th. Currently googling any hints and tips but deep down I know it'll either stick if it's good or otherwise it won't!


----------



## SunnyD17 (May 7, 2017)

BEmama - Thank you for the tip, I have been trying to ice the area first but its just the kick as soon as you pull the injection out, not nice. 

summerstar87 - Thank you, it looks like our transfer date will be pretty similar if all goes as expected


----------



## Karleigh (Sep 7, 2018)

I said hello then disappeared for a while apologies for that. I have tried so hard to keep myself busy and to stay off forums and google.

Wow so many people on here now  good luck everyone

AFM, My period has finally arrived later than expected of course, it never shows when you want it to. I have contacted the clinic and am waiting for them to call me back. I believe I have to sniff buserelin from day 21 and then a scan when my period arrives next month and then they will transfer around 24th Feb. All seems to easy compared to last time, I hope I've not missed something!

Have a lovely evening everyone X


----------



## 2ForJoy (Mar 22, 2012)

Evening ladies, hope I can join you?

Brief background on me:
Me- was OK, now endometriosis and I suspect other issues .  DH- MOA
1st IVF 2014 resulted in our gorgeous 3yo  Despite 8 eggs (6 fert) we only had him to transfer, a 4AA, and no frosties.
2nd IVF Nov 2017 resulted in a BFN.  6 eggs fert- all were good day 3 but nothing "ready" day 5.  1 average blast transferred day 6 no frosties.
3rd IVF Sep 2018 4 out of 5 made it to day 5.  1 4BB transferred and 2x3BB frozen.  Day 6 a 5BB was also frozen.

From that 3rd IVF we had a BFP and all was great... until I lost my symptoms so had beta hcg done for reassurance.  Long story short those bloods and numerous scan confirmed I had a MMC.  I had n ERPC at 8 weeks.  HEARTBROKEN.  Couldn't function, couldn't even bare the thought of a consultation let alone arrange further TX.

Anyway, decided just before Christmas to have consultation and we all agreed to go for FET however Christmas prevented that in December then we went away last week without realising my period would be early so now we are looking to start on my next cycle in approx 3-3.5 weeks.  Our consultant at the Lister is happy for us to go with a natural FET- I guess I am OK with that as I have no experience lol!  

Praying this will be the one that completes our family- TTC and infertility has taken over the last 10 years... out of energy TBH.

Anyway, looking forward to cycling with you all


----------



## BEmama (Jun 24, 2018)

2ForJoy - I love your name! Wishing you all the luck with your FET

SunnyD17 - Ugh yes I remember, I got huge bruises as well, it was my most hated of all the injections. I'm sorry you have to go through it, will you have to do many of them?  

Summerstar87 - We have 1 day three embryo (1a), 5 day five blastocycts (one 4ab, three 4bb, one 4bc), and 2 day six blastocysts (one 5bb, one 4cc). I don't know which one they'll transfer first, I asked my consultant and she guessed maybe the 4ab? I don't know which one they would consider as being the best.


----------



## WeeJacs (Feb 22, 2015)

Hi All

I am new to FET, you will see from my signature never managed to get frosties until our 3 cycle so its all a bit new to me. Our consultant has suggested a natural FET, I am just looking for some advice or natural v medicated. My cycle is relatively normal but I only really bleed for 2/3 days at the most so I am worried about lining? Never been an issue with our 3 IVF attempts but I know the meds help with that? And I suppose I'm worried about low progesterone as with our initial investigations many moons ago now there was a question around if I was in fact not ovulating every month as my progesterone was low 1 month then spot on the next.

Sending baby dust to you all and hoping 2019 makes all our dreams come true  

Jac xx


----------



## SunnyD17 (May 7, 2017)

2ForJoy - Good luck with the FET - completely agree with you, we have been TTC for 7 years and it is draining. 

BEmama - I will be taking the Clexane until testing, if it's positive then for the first 12 weeks, but I'm pretty sure if it's a positive I probably wont care, as the stinging will be worth it  

WeeJacs - I have never done a natural cycle I'm afraid, have you raised your concerns with your clinic? 

Karleigh - FET does tend to be easier, albeit never fun. Good luck 

Hope everyone else is getting on ok


----------



## Emmy Wemmy (Aug 13, 2018)

SunnyD17 - welcome, this is my first FET and I'm only injecting buserelin so I can't offer any advise on the Clexane. I hope it doesn't sting too much.

BEmama - welcome, sorry to hear about the OHSS and the freeze all. At least you haven't had to wait too long to do the FET.

Summerstar87 - sounds like our transfers will be at the same time. I think you're right it will either stick or it won't. All I would say is try to drink plenty of water and not stress too much, two things I'm not very good at!

Karleigh - welcome back, I'm sure you've got it all covered but your clinic will ensure you don't miss anything.

2ForJoy - welcome, I'm very sorry to hear about your MMC, that must have been devastating. I hope you're successful in completing your family.

WeeJacs - welcome, I can't offer any advice on a natural FET but I'm sure your clinic wouldn't have suggested it if they thought your lining or progesterone levels would be an issue. It might be worth giving them a call and talking through your concerns with them.

Baby dust to all  

AFM - I've been getting awful headaches and today I've felt nauseaus with an upset stomach. No doubt the Progynova is to blame, so I'm hoping my body gets use to it because its horrible feeling like this. I had a 2 hour nap after work and have woken up feeling slightly better so I hope it stays this way.


----------



## BouncingHappy (May 12, 2018)

Hi Ladies

Hope everyone's doing well.

Just to say I've been out of commission for a bit as came down with OHSS and was hospitalised.

Feeling much better now thankfully, and happy to say out of 20 eggs, 16 were mature, 12 fertilised, all 12 made it to day 3 and 9 made it to day 5. 

I'm waiting for results from the PGD testing which should take a week or two from today.

Welcome to all the new ladies who joined, will read and catch up on the thread xx


----------



## BEmama (Jun 24, 2018)

Weejacs - I think one of the main differences between natural and medicated is that for natural you need to have a predictable cycle, to know exactly when you ovulate (and feel comfortable tracking it minutely), and go in for a lot of scans as timing is essential. If your consultant thought it would be possible for you they must feel confident that they can track your ovulation and that your lining will be good enough? I have to do medicated as I do not always ovulate. 

SunnyD17 - Ha yes, if it's a positive then you'll know exactly why you need to keep on doing it, I'm sure it will be worth the pain... It still sucks though, I'm sorry you have to go through that, as helpful as they are they're also a right pain! 

Emmy Wemmy - Yes for sure, I'm so glad we get to continue now, I am so eager to try 'for real' finally 

Journey2Mumhood - I'm so sorry you got OHSS, it is so hard!! I hope you can recover fully. Wonderful news on your embryos though, that's a great number! I hope the testing will be good.


----------



## Bubbles2121 (Jun 1, 2016)

Hi Ladies, I hope you don’t mind me jumping in,
I’m trawling forums trying to find how long a medicated FET is? I went in for day 2 bloods (ARGC)  and they switched me to medicated and given me no idea of timelines. Thanks x


----------



## BEmama (Jun 24, 2018)

Bubbles2121 - I think that depends on whether you need to downregulate first? I don't need to, so my protocol is start of period is day 1 - start taking meds on day 2 - scan on day 10 - embryo transfer (a day five blastocyyst) around day 17. If you need to downregulate first that would add a few weeks.


----------



## Bubbles2121 (Jun 1, 2016)

Thanks BEmama, they have give in superfect injections. I had day 2 bloods and switched it to a medicated fet. I’m on holiday on 8th March so trying desperately trying to work our timelines!!


----------



## Emmy Wemmy (Aug 13, 2018)

Journey2mumhood - sorry to hear of your OHSS, glad you're better now. That's a great number, hope the PGD testing goes well and that you're not waiting too long for the results. 

Bubbles - hi, it's really hard to say how long a medicated FET is because there are different protocols depending on the individual and the clinic. I'm currently doing a medicated FET, I was put on the contraceptive pill to align my dates with others in my batch at the clinic, so for me I took my last pill on the 9th Jan, started injecting Buserelin on 10th Jan, started Progynova on 14th Jan and my transfer is provisionally booked for 28th Jan. So between 2-3 weeks from start to finish. Progesterone will be introduced at some time but that's the only meds, unless something changes! I'd speak to the clinic and ask them to give you an indication of timings.


----------



## SunnyD17 (May 7, 2017)

Hi all 

I hope you all had a lovely weekend. 

Emmy Wemmy  - I hope the headaches and nausea have subsided. 

Journey2mumhood - Sorry to hear about your OHSS, all the best for your PGD results 

Bubbles2121 - This is my 2nd FET and they have both lasted about 2 months, this is due to the fact I have to take a contraceptive pill for a month before they can begin, as I don't have regular cycles, probably best to check with the clinic for timescales. 

AFM - I have my scan tomorrow and if all is well my transfer on the 29th, fingers crossed! 

hope you all have a great week


----------



## Bubbles2121 (Jun 1, 2016)

Thanks all, ARGC my clinic confirmed a maximum of 5 weeks. (Phew in time before holidays!) I thought I’d be less anxious on a FET but feel over the place 
Have a good week ladies x


----------



## Hopeful_10 (Jan 20, 2018)

Hi ladies, 

Sorry that I’ve been awol. I have been reading along. We didn’t get the best of news at our scan. It’s taken me a while to get my head around it all. Lining was at 6.8mm, the same as it had been when our last FET cycle was cancelled. Needless to say we haven’t been able to progress. The Dr wants us to do another month of HRT but wants us to add in estrogen patches on top of the oral and vaginal estrogen. Just finishing medicines today and then need to wait for a bleed before starting. We’ll then have a scan between days 12-14 to see what’s happening. I was surprised that the Dr said if my lining still doesn’t grow any thicker, he would want to do a hysteroscopy. Anyway I’m clearly not going to be all sorted by the end of February 2018 so I think I’ll have to join another cycle buddies group when we’re on track. Wishing you all the very best of luck for your cycles xxx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Emmy Wemmy (Aug 13, 2018)

SunnyD -  hope your scan went well today. 

Bubbles - that's great news, glad you've got a clearer idea of timings and they fit in with your holiday. 

Hopeful - I'm really sorry you didn"t get the news you were hoping for at your scan. It seems so unfair. I hope that adding in the estrogen patches does the trick. Best of luck xx

AFM - I had my second scan today and my lining was 7.7mm which means I'm not ready and my transfer has been postponed by a week to 4th February. They wanted to scan me on again on Friday but couldn't fit me in so I'm having another scan on Monday and hopefully by then my lining will be thick enough to remain on track for the 4th Feb. I'm disappointed but I know 7.7mm isn't bad so fingers crossed it will thicken up nicely. It was 10.3mm when I had my fresh cycle so they said they are hopeful.


----------



## SunnyD17 (May 7, 2017)

Emmy Wemmy - It's always so frustrating when the dates change, but like you said 7.7mm is really good, so by the 4th Feb it would have hopefully thickened. 

Hopeful_10 - Sorry to hear your news, hopefully the estrogen patches on top of the oral and vaginal estrogen make the differences, good luck. 

Littlest4r - Good luck for your transfer tomorrow, and hopefully they are 2 strong embies.

AFM - My scan went fine yesterday, womb lining just over 8mm, I am scheduled for transfer on the 29th. 
I get to add another injection today; Lubion? not sure if anyone has used it. I'm feeling more and more like a pin cushion   hopefully these 2 embies stick!


----------



## Orion (Feb 14, 2014)

Hi everyone, hope you don't mind me joining in.

I've been gone for a very long time from this forum. We had been trying for a baby since 2010 without success and had IVF done at Nurture in 2016 and had a beautiful boy. We had two, 5 day grade B embryos put in to storage. Got naturally pregnant five months later which was a huge shock and surprise and had a baby girl who just turned 1.

We have been extremely lucky and thankful for everything as we know how hard it is to conceive. You might think us crazy but we are starting our FET cycle in two weeks as we want to expand our little brood.

I plan to keep you all updated and hope its positive but now how lucky we are to have two children already.


----------



## summerstar87 (Dec 10, 2011)

Hi everyone, just popping on for a quick update.

Orion - congrats on your 2 lovely babies, fingers crossed for a hat trick!

SunnyD17 - excellent news that your ready, not long until he 29th! How long do your clinic wait until OTD?

LittleSt4r - massive good luck for tomorrow, hope all goes well.

Emmy - sorry for the delay and rubbish they can't get you in on Friday. Hopefully Monday will show a better lining.

Hopeful - also sorry for your delay. I suppose at least they're looking to get the perfect lining rather than just popping an embryo back and hoping for the best.

Journey2Mumhood - excellent numbers! Fingers crossed for the testing.

WeeJacs - I'm on my 3rd natural FET now and it's all gone smoothly each time. Although each time I stress about ovulating early or late or even not at all! As long as your cycles are rather regular you'll be fine.

2ForJoy - welcome to the group! Hope your coping ok with the waiting.

AFM - Had scans/bloods on Monday and then again today. Blood tests showed I'm ovulating on my own which I wasn't expecting so transfer scheduled for the 29th (same as SunnyD17)! 

xxx


----------



## Emmy Wemmy (Aug 13, 2018)

LittleSt4r - hope all goes well tomorrow, how exciting!! 8mm is the minimum at my clinic.

SunnyD - glad your scan went well, not long till your transfer! Lubion is not part of my protocol. 

Orion - welcome, congrats on having two children already and fingers crossed for a successful FET. 

Summerstar - that's great news, not long till your transfer!!


----------



## SunnyD17 (May 7, 2017)

Orion - Good Luck with your FET

Summerstar87 - Not long until transfer date now - how exciting! I actually don't know my OTD, on the schedule I have it says the 9th Feb, but it was a rough guide; I guess I will find out on transfer day. When is your OTD?

LittleSt4r - hope your transfer went ok today.

Hope everyone else is getting ok


----------



## BouncingHappy (May 12, 2018)

Hi Everyone,

Thanks for the good wishes 

@Hopeful, sorry to hear you didn't get the news you wanted. Fingers crossed you get back on track soon

@LittleSt4r,Hoping for a great outcome for you!

@SunnyD17  &Summerstar, I'm sure you can't wait till the 29th comes around 

@EmmyWemy, hope your lining will be excellent by Monday

Hope everyone is doing great.

AFM, still waiting on PGD results. Its been 2 weeks and they said I should hear back in 2-3 weeks, so hopefully any day now. I know 9 is a good number, really hoping we'll get a good number of unaffected embryos. I'll be back to work Monday (after being on sick leave for 2 weeks), so that should take my mind of things a little.


----------



## Minimee (Sep 24, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

Just checking in.  We had a meeting at the clinic last week, done consents & got the green light for a natural FET.

This is cycle day 1, will hear back from the clinic when I need to go for bloods, which they monitor till ovulation, then back for transfer.  Could be a Valentine’s Day transfer ❤🤞🤞

All my successful transfers have been on special day’s. 1st was the opening ceremony of the Common Wealth Games, we walked for miles & I loved having my non alcoholic cocktails.  2nd was my 1st wee ones  2nd birthday & we partied afterwards.  I’m deep in the carry on as normal after transfer camp.

Good luck xx


----------



## summerstar87 (Dec 10, 2011)

Minimee - sounds like everything is on track, good luck!

Journey2Mumhood - can't imagine how you're getting on with all the waiting, it's bad enough waiting to see what makes it until day 5!

LittleSt4r - glad all went well, hopefully at least one of those is a nice sticky embryo. When is OTD? 

SunnyD17 - I think mine is 7th Feb, generally a blood test 2 weeks after ovulation at my clinic. Are you tempted to test early? I've not before but contemplating it this time!

Hope everyone else is doing well!

xxx


----------



## SunnyD17 (May 7, 2017)

Littlest4r - wish you all the best of luck 

Journey2mumhood - 9 is a really good number, hopefully you get the results back ASAP

Minimee  - that sounds promising, best of luck

Summerstar87 - On the previous 3 cycles I have checked early, but I will not this time. It made me super paranoid and just caused unnecessary stress, like Minimee I'm just going to continue as always, and hope for the best  

hope you all have a lovely evening x


----------



## Jody374 (May 28, 2015)

Hi Everyone, after 2 x MC and 1x Ectopic we had a successful FET in 2015 which resulted in the birth of our daughter in July 2016, (I was aged 42), so now we are once again hoping for yet another miracle!!! we currently have 2 x 5 day blastocysts waiting to meet their sister and hope we are lucky again.  We are fertility patients at Homerton hospital in London and this time around due to being 44 year old are private patients and they said this time around I don’t have to inject any drugs it’s all by mouth which was a relief but I’m just hoping it’s as effective. If we don’t try we will never know what could be.  I just wanted to wish everyone in their journey to becomes Mummies all the very best, it’s a tough journey but the most rewarding in so many ways. I may need your support over the next few months I met some wonderful people on here last time around, it was the best support as we are all experiencing similar things. Good luck & all the best  😉 Jody


----------



## GED001 (Jun 11, 2018)

Hi everyone

Sorry I posted once then went MIA! Just caught up on the thread 

Mrsbura - You explained the FET process perfectly, I feel like im almost in limbo, I keep forgetting we have actually "started" as I did my Prostap injection a week ago now and have my scan scheduled for this Friday, not having multiple daily injections to do is a blessing but it also gave me something to focus on. 

Summerstar & SunnyD - good luck for tomorrow 

Minimee - Interesting your in the "carry on as normal" after transfer camp - Im taking my husband to London for his 30th birthday as a surprise and I think its going to fall around our transfer time. I was worrying it would be a bad idea but youve reassured me not everyone will adopt the "laying down" theory. Ive planned a surprise dinner for him there so maybe being around our closest friends and family will be just the distraction I need! Good luck for your natural FET 

Jody - welcome to the group and wishing you all the luck in the world 

AFM - Scan on Friday to check the Prostap did its job and then onto the next stage of medication. So eager to get to transfer day now, weve had so many problems with our process and although its been 3 yesrs since we started trying weve never made it to a transfer yet. Feeling very excited!

xxxx


----------



## BEmama (Jun 24, 2018)

My period seems to be MIA - it's cycle day 40, day 7 after taking a week of Provera and it still hasn't made an appearance! Aaaargghh    I was really hoping to be further along with the whole FET process by now! So much waiting and stressing...

Good luck to all of you!


----------



## Emmy Wemmy (Aug 13, 2018)

Journey2mumhood - have you had your results yet?

Minimee - good luck, sounds promising.

Jody - welcome, all the very best to you, here's hoping you get a sibling for your daughter. 

GED001 - hope your scan goes well on Friday.

Bemama - sorry to hear AF hasn't arrived yet. Hope you're not waiting muxh longer.

Hope everyone is doing OK. 

AFM - I had another scan today and my lining is still at 7.7mm so no change since last Tuesday   my transfer has been delayed again until the 8th February and I'm now on 2 x estradiol patches on my bottom and continuing on 8mg of progynova a day and injecting 0.3ml buserelin daily. I can see this cycle being cancelled but fingers crossed the patches do the trick. Next scan is on Friday.


----------



## SunnyD17 (May 7, 2017)

Morning all 

Emmy Wemmy - that's a shame to hear your cycle has been delayed a week, fingers crossed you have result you need by Friday. 

BEmama - very frustrating AF hasn't arrived it, hopefully it shows up ASAP. 

GED001 - Good luck for your scan on Friday.

Jody374 - wishing you lots of luck.

Summrestar87 - How did your transfer go yesterday?

AFM - 2 Embryos transferred yesterday, 3 were thawed and 2 survived - Hoping these 2 actually stick! OTD is the 08/02, so now to try and maintain my sanity for 10 days   

Hope everyone else is getting on ok x


----------



## BouncingHappy (May 12, 2018)

Hi Ladies

@Littlest4r, good luck with testing!

@Jody, welcome to the thread, wishing you the best of luck this time round.

@GED000, Fingers crossed that this will be your year x

@BEmama, AF just never comes when you want her does she?? Hopefully you won't be waiting much longer

@EmmyWemmy, sorry to hear your lining still isn't playing ball. I really hope you get good news on 8th feb

@SunnyD17, great news about your transfer!! FX crossed you get good news on OTD

Hows everyone else doing?

AFM- Mixed feelings. I got my results this afternoon and I have 2 normal embryos out of 9 tested. While I'm glad I have 2, I'm a little sad because I really had hoped to not to have to do another fresh cycle ever. After OHSS, I just wouldn't want to go through that again. Oh well, hopefully these 2 will stick. I'm starting Norethisterone tomorrow, FET should be sometime in March now and no longer feb.


----------



## millie13 (Nov 7, 2007)

Hi Ladies


Has anyone had frozen emby transfer on day 17, I thought it was usually day 21 which is when I had my last transfer.


Thanks


----------



## summerstar87 (Dec 10, 2011)

Hi ladies!

Journey2Mumhood - fingers crossed for your 2 lovely embryos.  I wouldn't worry too much about OHSS again should you need another round in the future, I'm sure they would monitor you much more carefully and start you on a lower dose.  I know what you mean though, none if it's enjoyable even without OHSS!

SunnyD17 - glad your transfer went well.  Are you managing to stay sane!?

EmmyWenny - gutted for your delay.  Any news from the scan today?

BEmama - any signs or your pesky period yet?

Littlest4r - have you tested yet?

Hope everyone else is doing well!

AFM - had our transfer on Tuesday.  We survived the thaw but by transfer the embryo still hadn't rehydrated as much as they would like.  Most of the cells all looked nice and healthy tho so fingers crossed it's continued to develop! OTD is the 7th but might start testing with FRER's a bit earlier.

xxx


----------



## BEmama (Jun 24, 2018)

Emmy Wemmy - Did you have your scan today? I hope the extra meds did the trick for you... 

SunnyD17 - Congratulations on being PUPO! Wishing you all the luck!! 

Journey2mumhood - I can definitely understand never wanting to go through OHSS again, I hope March comes quickly for you, and that your two healthy ones work out, fingers crossed!

Millie13 - In my clinic FET is on day 17 as well, mine will be too. 

Summerstar87 - I hope your little embryo does well! 

I did eventually get my period, a full nine days after stopping Provera, even my clinic was confused why it took so very long! I was very relieved to finally get there. It pushed our dates back a bit, I now have a scan planned on the 8th and then hopefully FET on the 15th.


----------



## SunnyD17 (May 7, 2017)

Journey2mumhood - Thank you, the 2WW is definitely the worst bit. Great news about your 2 embryos, hopefully you have a positive result, March will be here in no time.

Millie13 - if I’m honest I don’t actually know, I just do whatever the clinic tells me to do. 

Summerstar87 - really pleased your transfer went well, and congrats on being PUPO. How is the 2WW going? My sanity is still intact; for now! I have a really busy few days so that helps, and I’m trying to ignore any twinges/ cramps.

Emmy Wemmy - hope your scan went well.

BEmama - Thank you, and good news AF arrived, please let us know how the scan on the 8th goes? 

Hope everyone is having a lovely weekend


----------



## Emmy Wemmy (Aug 13, 2018)

SunnyD and summerstar - congrats on being PUPO, hope the tww isn't driving you too crazy! It's not an easy time is it.

Journey2mumhood - fingers crossed your 2 are sticky. I think it's unlikely you would get OHSS again as they would alter your protocol, but hopefully you wont need to find out. 

Millie - it can vary depending on various factors so I wouldn't worry. 

BEmama - glad AF eventually arrived, hopefully you won't encounter any further delays. 

AFM - my lining was still the same yesterday but the clinic are happy to transfer so I've stopped buserelin and start progesterone tomorrow ready for transfer on the 8th. Gutted my lining hasn't thickened but I didn't really want to cancel and figured the clinic wouldn't give me the go ahead if they didn't think there was a chance. 

Hope everyone is doing OK.


----------



## summerstar87 (Dec 10, 2011)

Emmy - so pleased they've not cancelled your cycle, not long now until the 8th!

DunnyD17 - hope you're still hanging in there, not long now!

BEmama - glad you can finally move on to the next stage.

AFM - I think all this is sending me crazy! Tested on FRER on Sunday (5dp5dt) and was BFN. This doesn't worry me tho because I know that's too early for most! What is worrying me is a bit of bloody cm I had yesterday and a bit of brown spotting this am. I normally spot before AF but then I was also sure I wasn't pregnant when we had our successful cycle because I had my usual spotting then! Arghhhh, see what I mean, I'm losing it! I intended on testing Mon/Tue/Wed this week but now I can't bring myself to do it! Also had a cold all weekend that has not improved my mood! Think I need to step away from Google and just wait for Thursday.

xxx


----------



## SunnyD17 (May 7, 2017)

Hi ladies

hope everyone is ok

Emmy Wemmy - good news about your transfer, all the best for Friday

Summerstar87  - Still hanging in! work has gone crazy busy at the moment, which is a brilliant distraction. Fingers crossed the spotting is implantation bleeding, I wouldn't worry about the test as Day 5 is early, everything crossed for you that you get a positive result on Thursday.

x


----------



## Minimee (Sep 24, 2013)

@Emmy Wemmy So exciting transfer is so so soon, best of luck.

@summerstar87 Hopefully it’s implementation bleeding & u’re wee ebaby it getting all cosied in.  Last test date I had I only went out @ lunch time to buy a test, stresses me out the though of testing.

@BEmama good to hear things are moving along.  I reckon I might be transferring around the same day as you, good luck.

@Jody374 my 1st fresh cycle was successful & I had a bg in 2015, I had a 2nd fresh cycle at the end of 2016 which was a BFN & a successful fresh cycle in 2017 with another amazing bg.  I just turned 43 on Friday, celebrated with a blood test 😂.  Fingers crossed for you.

@GED001 hope all goes well with your scan & you progress to the next stage..... it all step by step & stages in this game....


AFM (I had to google the acronym) Friday was my b’day, I started the day with a blood test 😀, had a nice night away with my husband & girls.  Had my 2nd bloods taken on Sunday, followed by a nice family day & was back again today for more (had to go to work after hospital today) and i’m back again on Thursday & back to work afterwards.  I’m expecting my surge Thursday/Friday so fingers crossed Thursday will be my last blood test.  The nurse said today transfer would be 7 day’s after surge so that would be around the 15th.  I’m planning to take transfer day off work so I can go do something nice afterwards.  I’ve got a massage booked this Friday, it’s good to be nice to yourself, here’s hoping it’s a few months before I can book in for another one.

Xxx


----------



## BEmama (Jun 24, 2018)

SunnyD17 - Hope your 2ww goes fast for you! 

Emmy Wemmy - Good that your clinic is happy to transfer, like you say they wouldn't do it if they didn't believe it was possible. Wishing you all the luck for Friday!

Summerstar87 - Uuuugh that sounds so hard, are you doing the 'official' test tomorrow? Keeping my fingers crossed for you! 

Minimee - A blood test for your birthday doesn't sounds like much fun, glad you at least had a nice night away also! I've planned a massage as well before my transfer day, I am convinced it's a necessity to relax  And yes we might have a transfer on the same day then, that's cool! Keep us updated and I'll race you  

I have nothing new to report, I will have a scan on Friday and in the meantime I'm just taking meds every day and trying to eat well. It doesn't feel like a lot is happening, I have to keep on reminding myself that it really is coming up that soon! Compared to the stress of IVF and the multiple injections per day this has been feeling very slow and uninvolved so far.


----------



## BouncingHappy (May 12, 2018)

Morning Ladies

How's everyone doing? Thank goodness it's getting a little warmer again!

@SummerStar, thanks, really hope the embryos are sticky ones when the times comes. Have you managed to stay away from testing? FX crossed for a BFP tomorrow 

@BeMama, thanks, really hoping these 2 embryos will be all i need.  Once you have your scan Friday I'm sure things will move a lot quicker. Bet your glad to have no injections at the moment though!

@Sunny D, only 2 more days till OTD, how are you feeling? Praying you get your BFP

@EmmyWemmy, really glad you get to have your transfer. As you said, the clinic wouldn't recommend it if your lining wasn't good enough

@Minimee, happy belated birthday! Glad you had a nice day and you've got something nice planned for yourself. I'm also planning a massage the day before transfer. 

AFM, nothing much happening. I started taking Norethisterone on cycle day 14 and will continue rill cycle day 25, with is 11th Feb. Once my period comes, I'll have my scan and then start preparing for transfer. Mine will be a medicated cycle with Cetrotide and I think oestrogen. I got a call to say my medication will be delivered Friday so things are moving a bit quicker now

Hope everyone has a great week and we have some BFPs soon


----------



## summerstar87 (Dec 10, 2011)

Thank ladies! Not done any more tests and up to clinic for blood test in the morning so will find out tomorrow afternoon. Really not sure which way it's going to go!

Xxx


----------



## SunnyD17 (May 7, 2017)

Morning 

Summerstar - all the best of luck with your bloods today, everything crossed for you. 

Journey2mumhood - glad your meds are coming tomorrow, the next few weeks will hopefully fly by. 

BEMama - I hope your bloods go ok tomorrow 

Hope anyone I may have missed out is also getting on ok.

AFM - this 2WW has dragged! OTD is tomorrow and I have no idea what the result will be, I feel a lot like AF is on the way, but there is no point worrying as it’s completely out of my control, I will know tomorrow either way. 

Hope everyone else is good xx


----------



## millie13 (Nov 7, 2007)

Sunny good luck for tomorrow, let us know x


Journey we are so close, I started taking norethisterone on the 31st Jan cd14, and finish on Saturday, then hopefully schedule my scan and transfer.  Where are you having your transfer?


Summer how are you today?


BE Its can feel a bit uninvolved sometimes, especially when you can't feel anything happening.


Minimee I like your positivity, keep that up and the transfer will be so smooth.


Emmywemmy omg good luck for tomorrow.


AFM Im wishing my life away lol, stop the norethisterone on Saturday, the clinic said it could take 3-5 days to get a bleed, then its med time, estofem, prednisone and aspirin to start with.  Its really odd having a frozen transfer especially when its donor emby, the last time it felt like I had gone to the shop picked up an emby and then walked out, so surreal lol


Have a great day everyone. x


----------



## summerstar87 (Dec 10, 2011)

Afraid I can't start the BFP ball rolling, it's a negative for us. Gutted but grateful for what we already have. Follow up booked to discuss where we go next. 

Hope all you lovely ladies have a better result. 

Good luck for tomorrow SunnyD17.

Xxx


----------



## BouncingHappy (May 12, 2018)

@SummerStar,  really sorry you didn't get ur BFP but glad ur feeling positive about next 
steps. Be kind to yourself xx

@Millie, yes our cycles are pretty close! I also started Norethisterone on 31st Jan, but I'll take it till 11th feb; cycle day 25. My clinic mentioned FET may be around day 20, but I'll know more when i have my scan on day 2

Sunny, fingers crossed for tomorrow xx


----------



## Minimee (Sep 24, 2013)

Aww Summerstar87, gutted u did’nt get u’re BFP.  Keep the focus on what you do have, lots of love xx

I had my 4th blood test today, i’m back on Saturday which i’m sure will be my last blood test as I now have ovulation signs. I reckon transfer will be late next week.  Saturday would work well as I don’nt need to disappear from work again & my last transfer (fresh) was on a Sat & it worked, so clearly if I have it on the same day of the week it will work again 😂.  

Xx


----------



## SunnyD17 (May 7, 2017)

Hey ladies 

Unfortunately it was a negative for me as well. I kind of knew mid week that it wasn't looking great as this round followed suit from previous attempts. I am fortunate enough to have 6 embryos in the freezer so if, and when my DH and I are ready, we will look at our options, But for now wine!!!!

Thank you for all your support over the past few weeks, it really is nice to have people to chat with  

I sincerely hope there are plenty of BFP's on this cycle, wishing you all the best of luck 

xx


----------



## BEmama (Jun 24, 2018)

Summerstar87 and SunndyD17 - I'm so sorry it was a BFN for both of you... Wishing you lots of courage to go on from here.  

Journey2mumhood - Yes for sure I am SO GLAD not to have to do any injections this time around! I hope your meds have arrived okay today  

Mille13 - I hope it'll go fast for you! 

I had my scan today, the consultant saw a 'beautiful triple layer' of 8.27mm, so we are good to go! I start utrogestan on Sunday, and transfer will be on Friday the 15th, a late Valentine's present


----------



## Bubbles2121 (Jun 1, 2016)

Summerstar87 and SunnyD so sorry it was a BFN this time x


----------



## Minimee (Sep 24, 2013)

SunndyD17 So sorry to hear it was’nt a BFP,  good luck with u’re next steps.

BEMamma , great news, good luck for Friday.

I had my 5th blood test today (cycle day 17) & i’m back again tomorrow for another hope hope hope this is the last one.  I’m stressing ovulation has gone missing, I had signs on Thursday but they seem to have stopped. I’ve been googling away which is rarely good in this game & found out about Lutal phase defect, now i’m concerned about it.  I don’t generally stress, I thought this would be simple a few blood tests, then transfer if defrost goes well, then wait & see.

Xx


----------



## BouncingHappy (May 12, 2018)

Sunny sorry you didn't get your BFP this time. Its great you've got some embies left, enjoy the wine and i'm sure you'll come to the right decision for you on next steps.

AFM, my medication arrived Friday. I've heard really scary stories about Lentogest (Progesterone in Oil injections) so not looking forward to that. AF should come sometime this week after I stop Norethisterone tomorrow.

Hope you all have a great week xx


----------



## millie13 (Nov 7, 2007)

journey I stopped norethisterone yesterday and already feeling a bit crampy, it better hadnt come too soo though lol


----------



## BouncingHappy (May 12, 2018)

FX crossed it comes exactly when you want it, Millie! My clinic has asked that I come in for a scan on Day 2, so hopefully I'll be going in Thursday or Friday


----------



## millie13 (Nov 7, 2007)

Im expecting mine on Wednesday or Thursday x


----------



## Minimee (Sep 24, 2013)

Finally the EMBRYOLOGIST, not the nurse called today 😀.  Transfer is Friday 🤞🤞.

Have a great week everyone xx


----------



## 2ForJoy (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi ladies,

Joined you a few weeks ago but not really been active since as we took LO away and i've been trying to avoid TTC since our MC in Oct. Anyway, we are due to do FET this cycle but despite the usual cramps since mid last week the bloomin witch still hasn't arrived!  Today is day 32 or 33. Must call clinic to cancel baseline for tomorrow as was adamant she'd be here by now.

This is our first time doing a FET after 3 fresh IVF cycles so not really sure what to expect.  We are going natural and I have a baseline scan appx day 2/3 but otherwise not sure what frequency scans usually are?  Any idea?  As many others have probably said before, FET, especially natural, seems so laid back!  In a way I miss IVF and the needles lol!

Hope you are all well?  Sorry to those with a BFN... massive hugs to you ladies as I know how heartbreaking that can be.

Thanks x


----------



## BEmama (Jun 24, 2018)

Minimee - We're having a transfer on the same day after al! Good luck to you too, we can do this!!  

Journey2Mumhood and Millie13 - I hope your periods arrive on time for you! 

2forJoy - Uuugh it sucks when AF doesn't show up, I hope it will! I don't know for sure how often scans are in a natural FET, but I would assume one every few days?


----------



## Minimee (Sep 24, 2013)

BEmama Yay transfer buddie, 4th transfer for me I’ve never had a transfer buddie before.  I’m getting a call before 11am to tell me when to go in.  I finish work @ 11:30 as it’s swimming lesson day (though no swimming for my youngest this week), glad I don’t need to disappear from work again.  Do you have a time yet?

2forjoy, i’m doing a natural, I didn’t have any scans just bloods from cd8 every two day’s till cd17, then last one was cd18, was google crazy on cd17 freaking that I was’nt going to ovulate.  It’s my only ever FET, i’ve had 3 fresh cycles too, good luck.

Xx


----------



## BEmama (Jun 24, 2018)

Minimee - No I don't have a time yet, they're going to call on Thursday afternoon to tell us, could be anywhere between 8am to 4pm so that's a little annoying. We live too far away to get there that early so we're travelling to London the evening before. This is my first transfer ever (had OHSS after IVF so was not allowed a transfer then). Exciting!


----------



## Bubbles2121 (Jun 1, 2016)

Hi Nov12, I think my transfer will be Monday too. I’m doing my first FET a medicated cycle with immune treatmeant at ARGC. It’s only recently I’ve really thought about thawing process. I’ve 3 frozen and planning fingers crossed a transfer of 2. My previous fresh cycle I transferred 2 and 1 stuck!


----------



## Ly83 (Feb 7, 2019)

Hi ladies,

I'm scheduled for a FET at the end of the month. Unybody doing it abroad? I'm going to Ovoclinic Barcelona, do you know it?  I'm so nervous, I try to keep an healthy regime and stay calm, but I've already have 2 miscarriages from the previous ivf cycles. Hope that this time will be better


----------



## millie13 (Nov 7, 2007)

Ly83 Good luck, I'm at a clinic in Bratislava.


Nov12 Great news about your scan and your decision, its difficult to know what the best thing to do is.  My friend has had treatment and once she put back 1 and no preg, and the two times she put back 2 and shes now has a little girl and is pregnant with a little boy. 


Bemama good luck for Friday, try and eat Maccies chips apparantley thats something that helps   thats probably why I got preg as I ate shed loads lol


Minimee good luck for Friday too.


AFM CD1 has arrived in force, so its all go with the estrfem,prednisone and aspirin, and scan booked for the 22nd Feb


----------



## BEmama (Jun 24, 2018)

Minimee - Good luck tomorrow!!! I'll think of you <3

Nov12 - Progynova makes me feel so angry! You are definitely not alone with feeling irritated on them. I'm also having a transfer at Create St.Paul's (we're with ABC clinic but transfers are done there), I've only been there once before but they seem like a very capable team. 

Millie13 - Good luck with starting your meds, and yes omg I totally approve of the thought of going to eat some (or a boatload) of those for health & pregnancy reasons *g* Will do! 

I'm waiting for the call from Create today, they'll tell me what time we have to be in tomorrow. Eek! I am a mix of nerves and excitement.


----------



## BouncingHappy (May 12, 2018)

Good luck for today, BeMama and Minimee!

@Millie13, how are the meds going? 

AFM, AF arrived yesterday so baseline scan is tomorrow.

Hopw everyone else is doing well x


----------



## millie13 (Nov 7, 2007)

Journey great news AF started, such a relief (one of many lol) Hope the scan goes well.


Meds are going ok, a bit emotional lol, scan booked for the 22nd February, so my lining has a week to behave lol


x


----------



## teenyweeny (May 10, 2014)

hey guys!! can i join this thread?? i am starting my first FET this month, cycle day 9 just now so starting to check for ovulation on monday with blood tests, its a natural FET. i only have one frostie so trying to remain positive    

minimee good luck for transfer today!!! i think we spoke on another thread   

it feels good to be joining a group again and actively going through treatment. i hate the inbetween time!


----------



## Minimee (Sep 24, 2013)

BEmama, hope you had a good day yesterday?

Journey2Mumhood, thanks for the good luck, hope u’re scan went well.

millie13, great news AF arrived, always seems to go awol went you want her to come.

teenyweeny, of course you can join us.  Don’t think I’ve been on any other threads, though i’m a natural cycle, was bloods only from cycle day 8, every 2 day’s until cd17, then last one cd18.  Transfer was yesterday, which went well, like you it was our only frostie, first ever after 3 fresh cycles.  

NOV12, thanks & good luck for Monday.

I have an OTD of the 25th which would be CD33, but I’m due on the 20th cd28 🤞 I get to test day.  I don’t feel I have long to wait.

After transfer, we stayed in the city I bought myself a treat (I really deserve it), went for lunch, then cinema @ Odeon Lux (my first time) that is how cinema should be, we saw instant family & had lots of laughs then went for dinner too.  It was a great day.

Did’nt bother with yoga this morning, stayed in bed & watched call the midwife instead.  This afternoon I got out for a nice walk in the fresh air.

Catchup with you all soon xx


----------



## BEmama (Jun 24, 2018)

Jouney2mumhood - thank you! 

Minimee - We did it! Whoo! I love Call the Midwife too, it's such a gentle show and all those adorable babies being born. 

My OTD is 26/02, no idea why my clinic wants that extra day. It all went well, I found the transfer to be painful, but luckily it went very fast. We got a picture of our blastocyst as well. Eeeek! Now the waiting begins


----------



## 2ForJoy (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi Ladies,

How is everyone doing?  Sorry for radio silence... have a cold/cough atm so been trying rest and shift that.

Today is day 8 of my natural FET.  Had baseline on day 3 and still had some bleeding to do which has happened.  Back on Weds (day 10) for a scan to check we are now thickening and to check for a follie... FX all will be well, my journey will be almost 4 hours each way due to trainline closures!! NOT looking forward to that.

Despite 3 fresh cycles I can't remember what to do to help my lining besides brazils.... feel so out of control now there are now drugs involved!

Have also just been put onto aspirin following some dodgy blood results- possible lupus/lupus anticoag. I won't lie, i'm stressed about it.

Wondering which embie they will choose for the transfer  I have 1x day 6 5bb and 2x day 5 3bb's... me thinks the hatching.

Hope you are all well, anyone at a similar stage?  Or at the Lister?


----------



## BouncingHappy (May 12, 2018)

How's everyone doing?

Welcome Teenyweeny, hope ovulation happens as planned.

@Nov12, hope your little embies survived the thaw and the transfer went well.

@Minimee and BEmama, roll on OTD! Fingers crossed for you both   

@2ForJoy, hope your scan goes well; that's quite a journey you've got to make! Fingers crossed it'll all be worth it in the end.

AFM, I'm on a medicated FET cycle so have started cetrotide and estrogen. It's so hard to remember everything; I didn't realise I had to start cetrotide on Day 1, and the clinic didn't tell me when i called to book my scan. Luckily my doctor said it was all fine to start cetrotide on day 3 instead. My next scan is on the 25th, hopefully my lining will grow as expected.

Good luck to all, fx crossed this is our year! xx


----------



## BEmama (Jun 24, 2018)

2forJoy- I hope your scan goes well today! I think your 5bb is more likely to get chosen first? At least it would be in my clinic 

Journey2Mumhood - Thank you! It is super hard, eventually I made a huge list of which meds need to be taken when and I cross them off throughout the day *g* I hope your lining grows nicely and you'll get good news on the 25th. 

Nov12 - Great news that your embies thawed well and that they're safely on board, good luck with the wait! 

I am 5dp5dt today, I have had some symptoms, sore boobs and cramping, but it might be from the meds so I'm afraid to feel too sure about anything. We are risking a first test on Saturday at 8dp5dt because my partner is home then, I'm aware it's very early and we might not see anything even if it'll eventually be positive, but I wanted to pick a moment to look forward to.


----------



## Minimee (Sep 24, 2013)

BEmama Great news transfer went well (apart from the pain), happy 5dpt to u 😍.  You are so brave to test, it’s lovely your partner will be with you.  l’m a total woose when it comes to POAS,  last time I waited till lunchtime OTD to go buy tests.  

NOV12, so glade transfer went well & those little embabies are back where they belong.  March will be here before you know it.

Journey2Mumhood, i’m sure your lining will be coming along nicely

2ForJoy I thought a natural FET was going to be really easy,  but it was still stressful, you just stree over different things.  However it’s over pretty quickly

AF was due today, not getting too carried away as O was CD18, which might push AF back a bit.  I have been waking during the night for the toilet then staying awake & having some crazy dreams.  I had some creamy white mucus tonight, which I would’nt expect as this point in my cycle.  So far so good, it’s almost the weekend, then OTD Monday will be here , going to enjoy my 2nd weekend PUPO 

Good luck & lots of love ladies xx


----------



## 2ForJoy (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi Ladies,

Journey- Oh no!  Glad you were able to start the meds in time... such a juggle isn't it!  Hope the lining is growing nicely  

NOV12- glad your transfer went well... FX those little embies are snuggling down for the long- haul hun x

BEmama- eeek.... not long to go!  I'm scared of testing early but at the same time would rather do that and make sure DH is with me... also prefer to do it on the weekend so that i don't have to face work in case of a BFN.  Anymore symptoms to report? Yes I think it will be the 5bb for us providing it survives the thaw. Which clinic are you at? xx

Minimee- all positive signs there sweetie!  When i've been pregnant my dreams were SOOO vivid.  Eeek,... fx for a BFP for you x


AFM- Had my 10 day scan yesterday and all is looking spot-on!  Lead follie was 19.6mm and lining 9.7mm so they got me to trigger last night.  Will be back next wednesday for frozen embryo transfer (please survive the thaw   ).  I forgot how pants the trigger makes me feel... uterus feels heavy and bbs are sore.  Head is pounding.  I'm a nervous wreck about this working! I have booked a couple of days off after transfer to "rest"... or drive myself nuts analyzing my body lol!


----------



## BEmama (Jun 24, 2018)

Minimee - Thank you! I don't know if I might regret testing this early, but I VERY MUCH would like to know. Part of me can't believe it's only been a week today since the transfer, it seems like an age already. I hope you have a lovely weekend, your signs sound promising, eeee almost OTD!  

2ForJoy -  Yes that's what I was thinking too, I really would like my parter with me when we test, and this way I have the weekend to process a bit before I work again on Monday. It's important I can leave my feelings outside of work as much as possible. Symptoms - my breasts still hurt a lot, the cramping is all gone now though, no idea whether that's good or bad! I felt really spinny yesterday, but that's gotten better as well, so who knows... We are with ABC clinic/Create (they are sister clinics, we see the consultant at ABC but had the transfer itself at Create). Your lining sounds marvellous! Wishing you all the luck with the transfer!!! <3


----------



## BEmama (Jun 24, 2018)

Update from me, I tested this morning at 8dp5dt. 

I tested with a FRER, and got a strong second line within a minute! So we tried a digital Clearblue test next, which also said 'pregnant' surprisingly quickly. I can't quite believe it! I was expecting to maaaaybe see a faint second line today, not a proper BFP, but here it is, omg!!!


----------



## millie13 (Nov 7, 2007)

WOW Bemama congratulations, how many embies did you put back?


Sorry for lack of personals, hope everyone is doing well.  I had my scan yesterday and all is good to go, it was trimaminar and 10mm, start progesterone on Wednesday and transfer on Monday 4th March.


----------



## BEmama (Jun 24, 2018)

Millie13 - Just the one embryo! It must be a strong little one though   And that sounds like a brilliant lining, good luck with starting the progesterone and counting down to your transfer! xxx


----------



## BouncingHappy (May 12, 2018)

Hows everyone doing today?

Thanks for the good wishes ladies.

Congrats @ BEmama, that's amazing news, fingers crossed for a happy and healthy 9 months!!

@Millie13, glad to hear ur lining was all good, 10mm sounds fab! Countdown to transfer day 

@Nov12, how's the 2WW going for you?

@2forjoy, just a few days until transfer, you must be so excited!

@Minimee, OTD Monday, I'm sure you can't wait 

Hope everyone else is doing well and enjoying the lovely weather

AFM, nothing much to report. Finished the 7day cetrotide so I'm just on progynova for now, and the scan to check my lining is on Monday.

Have  a lovely week ladies, hoping to hear about some more lovely BFPs!


----------



## 2ForJoy (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi Ladies,

I hope you're all well and enjoying this gorgeous weekend!

BEmama- YAY YAY! Soooo thrilled for you both!  Will you be booking a viability scan this week? You must be over the moon!

Journey- good luck with your scan tomorrow hun!

Millie- that sounds like a lovely lining  Enjoy the progesterone- are you on the bullets   ?

Nov- How you doing?

Minimee- OTD 2m?  All the best hun x

AFM- not a huges amount to report really.  Being my first FET I must say it all still feels really odd- DH keeps asking am I sure there's nothing I should be doing?!  I must sound mad but I was actually super excited to start the progesterone bullets yesterday lol!  I spoke with the embryologist team on Friday to ask which embie they would thaw first- one of the day 5 3bbs or the day 6 5bb- they said they prefer to start with the ones that achieve blast by day 5 so it will be one of the 3bbs. Not sure how I feel tbh- honestly already a little deflated and worried that even if it survives the thaw it may not result in a viable pregnancy. I know grading isn't everything but still nervous.

Apparently there is 95% of having one survive the thaw so that is keeping me going.

They will be calling me Tuesday to confirm the time for Weds- will be between 2pm-4pm.... EEEKK!  Need to keep little one off nursery as won't be back in time otherwise.  Just looking for somewhere fun to take him in London for the morning now


----------



## BEmama (Jun 24, 2018)

Journey2mumhood - Thank you so much, I hope this little one sticks around! Good luck with your lining scan today! 

2forJoy - We are feeling so lucky, thank you!   I am hoping to book a viability scan for 11 March, I would be 5 weeks 5 days then, I don't know if that is too early though? I will need to hear from my clinic when exactly they want me in again. And I was so scared that our embryo wouldn't defrost either, but the embryologist told me, like yours did, that in 95% of cases it's just fine! Like Nov12 said, the latest techniques are really very successful when it comes to thawing. I will think of you Wednesday, wishing you the very best!!! <3

Nov12 - Thank you! And the symptom spotting is sooo hard, give yourself all the credit for getting through the weekend... I hope your blood test comes quickly for you. Hugs from Belgium!


----------



## Minimee (Sep 24, 2013)

Hi ladies,

BEmama So so happy you got a BFP, that’s amazing

OTD for me today, though never got to test, AF appeared on Saturday evening, which would be 14 day’s since ovulation.  I keep hoping it’s going to stop & there is just something freaky going on,  but it’s defo AF.  

I really did think I was PG, how our minds play tricks on us.  It’s so weird as i’ve never really thought about how many kids I wanted.  Then when we found out we needed ivf I just wanted to have one & be a mum, as soon as I held her I wanted another and we were so lucky to have another.  Odds wise we’ve done amazing & everyday I know how how lucky we are.  This FET was our only every frostie after 3 fresh cycles & we had to give it a chance.  

Good luck you all you amazing strong ladies xx


----------



## BouncingHappy (May 12, 2018)

Hi Ladies

@2forJoy, I feel the same, FET is a lot less involved than prep for EC. I'm enjoying the downtime though and fewer injections

@Nov12, hope you're feeling better this week, its a really hard process isn't it? Fingers crossed you get your BFP!  

@Minimee, I'm sorry to hear AF came early for you but glad to know you're feeling lucky with your situation. Good luck with whatever you decide to do next  

@BEmama, Im sure you've still got the BFP glow  Are you having any symptoms?

@AFM, lining scan went well, measured 10 mm so starting progesterone on Wednesday. ET is booked for 4th March, a week today (same lining, same progesterone start and same ET as you, @Millie13)! 

I'm really glad I can progress but scared of the progesterone injections as I've heard they can be painful . I also have clexane injections, pessaries, vaginal gel, baby apsirin and estrogen.

Oh well, its all for a good cause   

Hope everyone has a great week ahead xx


----------



## BEmama (Jun 24, 2018)

Minimee - I am so sorry... It seems so unfair. Sending you a big hug  

Jounrey2Mumhood - Haha, I don't know about a glow, I mainly look pale and a bit sick! I have been feeling very woozy/spinny/dizzy every morning. No nausea yet though, which I'm happy about. I hope it'll go well with starting the progesterone today! It sounds like you have a lot of meds to juggle, but as you say, all for a very good reason! Wishing you lots of luck


----------



## 2ForJoy (Mar 22, 2012)

Good morning ladies

*BEmama*- how are you feeling lovely?

*Journey*- sure is a lot less involved, no recovery for EC is a bonus! You'll soon be a pro at the juggle. Hope the progesterone injections are too bad!

*Minimee*- so sorry the witch arrived hun. I am pleased you're looking at it positively but know your heart must be hurting so MASSIVE hugs to you xx

*Nov*- not long now! EEEK! How do you feel?

Hope everyone is OK?

*AFM*- well yesterday was "the big day" as the lovely receptionist exclaimed when I checked in at the Lister (thanks- fuel to my nerves haha!). They are such a nice bunch there.

1st embryo survived the thaw (phew!) and had re-expanded by transfer time. Now I don't normally have any issues at transfer but this was horrendous  I have very bad c-section and laparotomy scarring and because of this and, as the consultant put it "my monthly positioning (apparently positioning and access can change from cycle to cycle  ) he could not get the catheter through to my uterus. In the end he had to use a different type... it took around half an hour to get in position  I was SORE, I was BURSTING for the toilet. Anyway once sorted he carefully placed our little embie (otherwise known as "rice-cake" to DH  ) nice and far from my scar.

So that's it, I am once again PUPO! We went for a bit of a walk after and this morning I actually have a days leave so am just pottering around the house  Trying very hard to remain calm and importantly POSITIVE. *sings "stick, baby stick"*


----------



## Ly83 (Feb 7, 2019)

Good morning girls!

on friday we flew to Ovoclinic Barcelona to have my FET and now I'm in 2ww..... anyone in my situation? baby dust for everyone


----------



## BouncingHappy (May 12, 2018)

Hi Ladies,

How's everyone one doing?

@BEmama, thanks. I've now set about 10 different alarms to remind me to take my medication, so far so good! How are you feeling? Hope the nausea has stayed away x

@ 2forjoy, congrats on being PUPO!! Sorry to hear it wasn't an easy transfer but fingers crossed for a sticky bean!

Hi Ly83, congrats on ur FET . There are a couple of ladies here in their 2ww.

AFM, started all meds and had my 2nd Progesterone inj this morning. It does sting a bit after but not as bad as I feared. I'm much more relaxed than I was before EC, so hoping to stay nice and calm till Monday.

Hope everyone has a great weekend xx


----------



## BEmama (Jun 24, 2018)

2ForJoy - I'm glad they are so lovely at the Lister, I've heard lots of good things about them   Wonderful that your little embryo survived the thaw and was all ready to go! But omg that sounds like a horrible ordeal to get your embryo in there, so sorry you had to go through that... Enjoy being PUPO, and I hope your little rice-cake is snuggling in happily! <3

Ly83 - So exciting! Good luck

Journey2Mumhood - Great that the injection isn't too terrible. It's good that you are feeling relaxed too, you've got this!!! 

I am still feeling the same, sore and impressively big boobs, and often dizzy/spinny. No nausea, so in all it's doable to get through the day. I guess I need to 'graduate' to the pregnancy boards now, it has been lovely having everyone here to talk to, wishing you all the baby dust!!!


----------



## BEmama (Jun 24, 2018)

Nov 12- OMG, so wonderful!!!! I am super happy for you, congratulations!!   I have an early scan in two weeks, I imagine we're only a week apart or so? Awesome news!


----------



## BouncingHappy (May 12, 2018)

Congrats on your BFP Nov12!!! Really happy for you especially as its taken this long. You must be over the moon xx


----------



## 2ForJoy (Mar 22, 2012)

evening ladies 

Nov- WOW!  YAY!  I am so thrilled for you lovely- what a journey for you... I pray that strong little embie stays super sticky for you  Now to enjoy your next 2ww (it really doesn't stop in this game haha!)  I know what you mean about avoiding POAS... that was me last cycle and will be again this one too.

BEmama- Well bog boobs are a good bonus eh?!    Please pop in and say hi on here!

Journey- glad the progesterone went well hun... I had a teach for the injections as they thought I may need them... thankfully not as apparently I went very white and shaky when they showed me.  Nearly Monday!

LY83- congrats on being PUPO hun  When's OTD?

AFM- today is 3dp5dt and slowly but surely I am LOSING THE PLOT!  Not sure if taking some time off work was actually a bad idea for me.  Thursday (1dp5dt) I was super tired but couldn't settle- I don't doubt the tiredness was from the stress and travelling to/from clinic.  

Friday (2dp5dt) I was called to Lister to get my progesterone checked... another 4hr round trip.  Since I had the miscarriage in Oct they just wanted to check incase it was anything to do with that.  Sat up there for nearly 2 hours so the nurse could teach me how to inject my backside- I completely freaked out, started getting shaky and panicky thinking "I CANNOT do that".  Anyway on the train back I got a call to say my levels were 80 (they look for 50) so winner!  What a relief. Only thing to report otherwise was being SUPER crampy- proper AF cramps which had me doubled by the evening almost reaching for paracetamol and a hot water bottle (not allowed heat I know).  So sure that it's either AF enroute or my silly uterus rejecting the little ricecake 

Today (3dp5dt- saturday) I woke up still cramping and they've been on/off ever since.  Went for a "gentle" walk along the seafront this afternoon which eased it a bit.  Trying so hard to be positive but in reality i'm not quite there


----------



## BouncingHappy (May 12, 2018)

Morning Ladies

Just popping in to say good luck with your transfer @ Millie13!

My transfer is booked for 2:30, fingers crossed the embryo thaws properly xx


----------



## BouncingHappy (May 12, 2018)

Hi Ladies 

Another quick update to say embryo thawed successfully and i had my transfer. OTD is March 18, hopefully the days fly by!

Hope everyone has a great week xx


----------



## BouncingHappy (May 12, 2018)

Thanks  Nov12! I'm calm and positive for now, hopefully it stays that way!


----------



## BEmama (Jun 24, 2018)

Nov12 - I am so sorry to hear that... I hope there is still some chance for you, however unlikely. It's horrible, especially because you have been waiting for such a long time... Be kind to yourself today, you have tried so hard  

Journey2Mumhood - That's great, you can celebrate being PUPO, wishing you all the luck! 

2ForJoy- How are you doing with your 2ww? Are you testing soon? And yes, big boobs are definitely a bonus of all these hormones *g*

My pregnancy confirmation scan is next Tuesday, I am nervous for it... I hope it'll show that our little one is in the right place, and hopefully a heartbeat


----------



## millie13 (Nov 7, 2007)

NOV12 Congratulations you must be over the moon.


Journey brilliant news on your transfer, same otd as I have, but Im not going to lie I test manically lol


2forjoy I have everything crossed for you x


Afm the weekend in Bratislava was a total shambles, everything that could go wrong went wrong, the transfer was quite difficult cos of my large tummy, so took a little longer, then whats worrying me is that they double checked the syringe after placing the embryo and there was still some fluid left so she had another go to get rid of it.  Anyone else had this and got a bfp.  My airbnb was crap.  OTD 18th March.


----------



## Jody374 (May 28, 2015)

Hi Ladies, well we have been unlucky with our FET today we are so disappointed. Got to the point where doctor is getting me ready to insert catheter and she says that I am bleeding and she Got her superior in for second opinion. I had a second scan in prep on Friday 8th March and all was perfect and the lining was 9mm.  I had not had any bleeding in past it was a big surprise. I’m also a bit worried as our last 2 embryos were defrosted today and they said that they will refreeze them. Doc sai there could be a 5% degrading but what. Voice do we have now. I had never heard of this before? Has anyone had any experience of a successful pregnancy after refreezing embryos? I’m now contemplating giving up on the process of IVF,  but I have rebooked in for May to start meds’ again but I’m feeling so deflated with the whole business of IVF.  Good luck ladies and I will be wishing you luck from the sidelines, you are all SO amazing 😉 I’m sure I will get my mojo back but it’s a hard! journey!


----------



## millie13 (Nov 7, 2007)

So sorry Jody, its so hard xx


Journey how are you feeling?


Im well peed off, Ive tested every day from 6dpt and all BFN, Im now 8dpt and not holding out much hope.. Its harder as I know this is our final try and we just need to make the most of what we have.


----------



## BouncingHappy (May 12, 2018)

Hi Ladies,

How's everyone doing? Sorry for the radio silence, I've been trying hard to stay away from googling symptoms so I'm not tempted to test!

@BEmama, hope ur first scan went well and you saw your little bean. That was today right?

@Jody, that sounds quite traumatic, I can understand you losing your mojo a little after that experience. Have the doctors given you any clues about why it happened? Since they say the embryos will be fine, try and trust them even though I know that's hard hun x

@millie13, so so sorry to hear your transfer experience wasn't great. Hoping against hope it was a late implantation and you'll get a BFP by OTD   

AFM, hubby doesn't want me to test until OTD and I've managed to hold out for now. Unfortunately I need to travel for work on my OTD! Ive asked my clinic and they said I can test a day before so I'll be doing that. I suspect I may give in and test before that as well!

Baby dust to everyone xx


----------



## BEmama (Jun 24, 2018)

Mille13 - That sounds like a terrible set of events, I'm so sorry! 

Jody374 - That's bad luck... I hope your embryos will do well the second time around <3

Journey2Mumhood - Keep strong! No google for you! *laughs* I would totally test before OTD, it really isn't the kind of news you want to find out and then have to leave for work immediately! 

I had my first scan, and we saw a heartbeat! It was really special to see the movement on the screen, it still feels very surreal to me. I have been very nauseous, was just throwing up this morning, so there is definitely something happening, but I still feel more ill than pregnant! It is a huge relief to know that the little one is doing okay in there though


----------



## BouncingHappy (May 12, 2018)

Hello Ladies

Hope everyone's doing well.

@BEmama, so glad ur scan went well, it makes it seem more real doesn't it?

Afm, I caved in and tested today, 10dp5dt, and its a BFP! My first ever bfp!
Dh is so happy, it still seems unreal. 

Baby dust to all xx


----------



## BEmama (Jun 24, 2018)

Journey2Mumhood - OMG, that's amazing news! So happy for you!


----------



## BouncingHappy (May 12, 2018)

Thanks BEmama! I've got my blood test tomorrow and will hopefully join the early pregnancy thread once I get my Beta results


----------

